# Racing



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

Is going to the strip the only thing people do? Im sorry it just sounds kind of boring. I dont think there is a bigger rush than getting in a street race. In Japan they race on highways, teams and rivals come together to test there cars out together. I think this sounds like the best racing there is. Give your opinion...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, illegal, if you get caught, you can say bye bye license. You could kill innocent peole that get in your way. It might be a bigger rush on the street, but there is so much stuff that can go wrong. I say keep in on the track.


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

Ya your right, if your a shit driver and cant see the person who is walking across the street keep it on the track. I dont think it is that hard to not get caught. ( OH SHIT!! THERES A COP!! SLOW DOWN!!)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dam dude do you have a clue . you could be the best driver in the world there are somany variables in life anything could go wrong so I say keep it on the track plus street racing is illegal and life isnt The Fast and the Furious.


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh so just because i like to street race, i dont have a clue and im just doing whatever The Fast and Furious does? Its also illegal to modify your vehicle (if you want to go beyond bolt-ons) but people still do it. Probally because the fast and furious right? WRONG!!! I hate that after that stupid movie came out people seem to think street racing was born. As far as it being dangerous, its dangerous to get in a car in the first place.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i street race occasionally and im the camera man for all of my friend's street races. yes we know the dangers and what could go wrong, but silvia is right about the rush you get and what are u gonna do...uh..meet me at the strip this thursday ok? nah go ahead and settle it. that being said i still go to the strip every thursday and run my car everytime i do something new to it. the drag strip is also a rush, but it's bc you are basically racing yourself and honing your skills unless you grudge race.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

SilviaFreak said:


> *Ya your right, if your a shit driver and cant see the person who is walking across the street keep it on the track. I dont think it is that hard to not get caught. ( OH SHIT!! THERES A COP!! SLOW DOWN!!) *


You ignorant bastard, thats not what I mean. I mean, youre going 70+ in a two lane road, both lanes are filled, cause youre in one and the other car is in the other, and then youre going, and some old lady pulls up in front you. Thats what I mean, what are you gonna do? Swerve over and hit the other racer? Turn the other way over the curb? Slow down and hit her from the rear? Thats one thing that could happen.

And, normally you dont even see cops, they hide somewhere and when its too late they are behind you, and youll probably run cause you think youll get away with it. Sure, believe what you want.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

So you just increase those dangers? That makes sense, how old are you? If you think legal racing is boring then you either don't have that fast of a car or racing isn't for you. If you need to go on the street to get any excitement you may want to reevaluate your love for racing.


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

When you street race or actually when you drive fast at all your supposed to be observant of your sorroundings. If i see the old grammy who looks as if she is going to pull out i slow down. Who cares if I lose, me and the car beside me could always just race again. Ya your right RAMA, if me and the guy beside me want to race we should drive 60 miles, pay the 15 dollars, and wait in line to race. We could just go to a known deserted street and race, but NOOOO!!! Oh and its saturday and the track only lets import cars race on wednesdays, so lets just wait and race at the track. FUCK YOU and dont try to judge me because you go to the track and i dont. So just because i street race 1) IM YOUNG 2) I HAVE A SLOW CAR 3) STREET RACING ISNT FOR ME BECAUSE I DONT RACE AT THE TRACK. Street racing isnt always about a quartermile, i like to do it on the highway where the driver is tested on not just the performance of your car but on how well you can drive a highway.


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

So lets just say you put a new part on your car, your driving home and you hit a red light. A civic pulls up next to you and you stare each other down. He revs his motor and you... 1) rev your motor back, you both wait for that red light to turn green and your heart is pumping very fast and you could feel your blood boiling. OR 2) You roll down your window and ask the guy if he wants to meet you at the track next week. 
I dont believe you if you can seriously say you would choose number 2.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

actually depending on my mood i might just ignore them and let them fly off and look stupid...or i might race them..just depends. i dont race at the track or on the street but maybe once a month it seems.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

well, ive been burned on this forum before, for this very reason! i love to street race! And i love to race at the strip. i also love to auto x. However, even in street racing there are rules you should follow! i always do it on a highg way that has at least a slow and fast lane. I always always make sure that there is no other traffic around, and i mean for at least a half of a mile, and with all of that in order, i race. Hell, i even tried to race another mustang gt tonight on the way home from my mothers grave sight, but that little bitch just kept "rice" racing me! falling behind and then blowing by befor i could even shift a gear! The police thing however is another story all together! there really is no sure fire way to avoid the cops, once youre busted your busted! im just lucky so far. and believe me. fuzz busters arent all there cracked up to be! for wide ban radar, they work wonders, but for the laser, well... maybe it will detect it but i bet 100 percent of the time, the laser clocked you before your detecter even beeped its first beep! so street race....go ahead and do it, but man pppplease be careful! im sure that 240 of yours wouldn't look very good wrapped around a phone poll!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oh and by the way, id beat that civics ass just to show him that he has wasted his money! especially if he revvs on me first! man i cant stand to get farted on!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Mark Eppingham was racing on a six-lane divided highway and still killed some innocent teacher going in the opposite direction.
It's in the old SE-R Mailing list archives.

*Fuck all you street racers.*

Bruce in Houston


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I agree. Beating an Si/Civic is not worth your, or anyone else life.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

another thing...why do people act like this is some new thing? its been going on since cars were made. my mom use to have a 68 camaro ss and she said they use to street race. most of the time it was on desserted backroads but still. it's just people are more aware of it now


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Street racing is illegal and not worth the risk, or the countless innocent lives it destroys. If I had my way, street racers that get caught would lose their car and their licence, if not their anal cherry lol prison bitch.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i think if you're going to do it, be smart about it... but still, the risks you run, whether there is anyone else on the road or not, are huge.

i personally like to drive 8/10s a LOT, but i slow way way down for traffic... personally, if i'm going to race a friend, we take it out back... deserted parking lots and airstrips are the best... or closed off streets... hell, you guys have all the race tracks... just get your asses over to one once a month and the track fees, tire and maintenance costs and assorted material damage will ruin your appetite for racing till the next track day...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Street racing is about the stupidest thing you can do. And don't give me that BS about "the thrill." If you want thrills and are dumping cash into your car anyway, take it to the track or closed gravel road in a prepped racer.

The "thrill" of street racing can't compare to going fender to fender with another race car on a road course or flying over a blind crest at over 90 mph on a forest access road barely wide enough for a rally car.

Even Auto-X & lapping have their moments. The benefit is, the only danger is to willing participants, not the innocent general public.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

"damn street racers"
-pizza guy


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

You have your opinion, and ill have my opinion.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Opinions and assholes, we know. However, street racing kills innocent people; if only the contestants were at risk, then no big deal.

HEY! Check this out: if you go to the drag strip, you *ARE* the only people at risk. Problem solved.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

street racing is NOT stupid, ppl are stupid, u can race on the streets just fine and not have any problems, just depends on the situation, u wouldnt be racing on a street where there are cars in front of u, they are behind u then thats fine...because they arent gonna be racing..theyre gonna be far back to slow down in time if something were to happen.....make sure there are no cars in the opposite direction coming towards u too....its just common sense. and most of these youngsters freak out when they lose control of their cars and dont know what to do. so they swerve and hit other cars...................and PLEASE dont talk about street racing killing ppl, when there are way more other things do out there that kill ppl, talking on the phone....u hear about it all the time on the news...ppl applying make up, eating, drinking(whatever) and i know a lot of u have been talking on the phone while driving....or doing dumb shit like trying to adjust the radio, but cant find the menu on it so u look down at it, and when u look back up, your 5ft away from a family in a minivan doing 65mph on the freeway, so please........


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

Most of the time when there is a street racing accident it involves a kid who stole their family vehicle or just got their license within a week. Just because i street race does not mean that im a wreckless driver who speeds at all times and races with others around. Yes i admit that I like to race people on highways and I dont stop when there are cars ahead of me, but that is because there are five lanes and I can manuevar past them. I believe I have very good skills with my driving and if I see that the other person does not then its not difficult to beat them even if you have a slower car. If it is racing quartermiles then me and whoever is racing will go to an abondoned street and race. Just because people street race does not make them bad drivers and cause accidents, bad drivers who street race cause accidents.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have street raced in the past and i dont condone it......but i agree with silviafreak, a lot of ppl dying in street racing are kids with unmodified cars such as the family car and kids who just got the car....


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Mark Eppingham was racing on a six-lane divided highway and still killed some innocent teacher going in the opposite direction.
> It's in the old SE-R Mailing list archives.
> 
> Fuck all you street racers.
> ...


Actually it was Mark Eppig.

Street racing is for people with little dicks.


----------

